# Keeping my dog warm



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

How do you keep your dog warm on a 15-20 degree day? We hunt on land so he isnt standing in water but with the wind blowing and being wet you can see that he is shivering and getting cold. Christ I even get cold. Just wondering if there is any good ideas out there.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm going to asume your dog is wearing a vest. That's the first thing you need. I got a Chessie that acts like she's freezing to death and then when I let her out of the blind if the action is slow she rolls around in the snow or jumps in the water. What I'm going to try this year when it gets real cold is to take two body warmers, place them in a pair of old socks and slide them under her vest on both sides. I don't think they'll stay there during a retreive but they'll stay during the waiting game. Might sound stupid or too far to go, but this dog is like my kid and I hate to see her shiver.


----------

